# Will Tiger Woods Win in 2015?



## Steve Bamford (Jan 28, 2015)

As I'm sure most of you are aware Tiger Woods returns to action at TPC Scottsdale this week. Returning from a debilitating back injury, TW seems confident that he can return to winning form under the tutelage of Chris Como and with Joe LaCava on the bag.  So what do you guys think? Will he will win a Major in 2015? Will he win a PGA Tour title in 2015? For the record he is as short as 18/1 to win with this week in Scottsdale with Coral.


----------



## TheJezster (Jan 28, 2015)

If he beats everyone else in the field he'll win.  That's about as far as I'll go.  There are many people who COULD win a tournament and hes one of them.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2015)

No, his best bet is to throw a few bucks in the 2's pot and hope for the best.


----------



## matt71 (Jan 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No, his best bet is to throw a few bucks in the 2's pot and hope for the best.
		
Click to expand...

ha ha quality! I do wonder if they do this on tour. walking away with a couple of Prov 1's. tigers case he may even struggle to do this after recent rounds


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2015)

I think we'll have a better idea after seeing him in action this week. For what it's worth my guess is he will win on the PGA tour but not a major.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2015)

matt71 said:



			ha ha quality! I do wonder if they do this on tour. walking away with a couple of Prov 1's. tigers case he may even struggle to do this after recent rounds 

Click to expand...

Srixon sponsor the 2's pot and Longest drive, They offer a sleeve of soft feels for 2's and Longest drive gets a sleeve of Distance...


----------



## Slab (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah I think he'll win and pick up a few other strong results to get him back inside the top 10 in rankings (maybe even top 5)

A lot of eyes will be watching his chipping this weekend but I think he'll pass muster ok


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2015)

I think he'll win a regular tour event, maybe even a WGC event. Ironically, the Match-Play could be his best opportunity. As for the majors, i'm doubtful.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 28, 2015)

Probably, even a broken clock is right twice a day...

Not convinced he'll contend in a major though.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			Will he will win a Major in 2015? Will he win a PGA Tour title in 2015? For the record he is as short as 18/1 to win with this week in Scottsdale with Coral.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Not in a top class field, at least. He's done.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 28, 2015)

I bet he wins the most screen time of any player.  Even when he's not in contention.

As for him winning a tour event.  I don't rightly care.  If he wins he wins.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 28, 2015)

I think for the good of the game he could do with winning.  As like it or not he is box office and he increases viewing figures.


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2015)

If he putts very well, then yes to wins this year.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't see why not. The last full season where he was fit and healthy, he won 5 times. Tiger's still easily one of the best in the world.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 28, 2015)

Wouldn't write him off.Maybe not major, but possible PGA event, if he stays fit, and the hunger is still there....It is a long season.Bit early to write him off so early, as some already have.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Wouldn't write him off.Maybe not major, but possible PGA event, if he stays fit, and the hunger is still there....It is a long season.*Bit early to write him off so early, as some already have*.
		
Click to expand...

Its the modern way. A bit daft seeing as he's not even 40 yet bearing in mind Mickelson won the Open in his 40's, Kenny Perry almost won the Masters at 49 and Big Mig Jimenez still comfortably competes even now he is 50.


----------



## cookelad (Jan 28, 2015)

Thought his swing looked better than it has for a long time when he played at the "World Challenge" so if he's got/can get his short game onside he'll pick up a couple of trophies along the way!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 28, 2015)

There are certain events, that if he's fit Tiger will always do well in. The WGC-Bridgestone Invitational, the WGC-Cadillac Championship, Farmers Insurance Open, Memorial Tournament, Arnold Palmer Invitational. They're events he's historically done well in, and won a number of times, so they're courses he likes. If Tiger stays fit, I'd be surprised if he fails to win this year. His swing looked great at the back-end of last year, was his short game letting him down. I'm excited to see how he does this year, think it could be a good year for Tiger, hopefully he'll play well tomorrow!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2015)

No.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 28, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Its the modern way. A bit daft seeing as he's not even 40 yet bearing in mind Mickelson won the Open in his 40's, Kenny Perry almost won the Masters at 49 and Big Mig Jimenez still comfortably competes even now he is 50.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this point.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 28, 2015)

Swing still looking good........ And for the shoe fans, he is wearing the new TW15's

https://vine.co/v/OTIwTZx1vqm












 Flyweave, Flywire, and Nike Free technologies.......#YESPLEASE!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 28, 2015)

Not sure if he will win a major or not but i think he may just well win a tour event , i know he was sick on his return but his swing looked so much free'er & easy on the body , 
Mental strength and drive will determine the rest & i think he will be mentally strong to at least be in contention after 3/4 events back


----------



## Svenska (Jan 28, 2015)

I think he'll grind out a major as well this year, golf has been a bit boring the last couple of years and I have a feeling this year could be a humdinger. Woods winning a major would certainly kick start it.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 28, 2015)

Given the strength and depth of the fields he's playing against he needs to have _everything _on form for this to happen. Driving, putting, chipping, health - you name it. He can't rely on reputation and intimidation anymore. Think he can win regular events but he's dangerously out of practice when it comes to stepping up in the majors - so none of them.

Nice to be proved wrong, if so, we could be in for some terrific golf - you don't win 14 majors without a little talent, excitement and drama along the way and as a viewer I'd love to see some great battles. Just hope he's not going to stay the lucrative sideshow for the big events however much I fear this is actually the case. That would just be a sad denouement to what was a great career.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

yes i think so


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm going for - He'll contend in a few regular PGA events, he might even win one or two, but I think he'll struggle in the Big Ones. He no longer has the length to intimidate his opponents, Nor does he have the fear factor he once had.. I hope I'm wrong though as I'd love to see Tiger push the new guys all the way in the Biggies...


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 28, 2015)

Svenska said:



			I think he'll grind out a major as well this year, golf has been a bit boring the last couple of years and I have a feeling this year could be a humdinger. Woods winning a major would certainly kick start it.
		
Click to expand...

The thought of TW and Lefty taking on Rory and Jordan down the stretch at the US Open.  Viewing figures would be astronomical!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

Think he will Prob win a tour title - Prob one of the ones he does well in each year 

But can't see him winning a major


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 28, 2015)

Just don't know if he has the 'teeth' for the fight anymore!! Is he a bit long in the 'tooth' now!! Sorry!! Realistically I think he is still good enough to compete as long as he sorts out his chipping, I think he will win again.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh Goody a(nother) Tiger thread:thup:

Tiger will not only win multiple, yes multiple PGA tour events, he will compete in at least 2 Majors and be in serious contention if not top 5 in two.

/You heard it here first.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 28, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Oh Goody a(nother) Tiger thread:thup:

Tiger will not only win multiple, yes multiple PGA tour events, he will compete in at least 2 Majors and be in serious contention if not top 5 in two.

/You heard it here first.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. 

I dont know how people can write someone off who won 5 (i think) times the last season he was fully healthy.

Every single expert is saying his swing looks the best it has since 2000 (even Dennis Pugh, who very rarely says anything positive about anything other than the bloody Wisley or Molinari).

The fact that he is playing this week, shows that he wants to play again. 

He will also FLY up the world rankings again due to his lack of participation last season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I agree with this. 

I dont know how people can write someone off who won 5 (i think) times the last season he was fully healthy.

Every single expert is saying his swing looks the best it has since 2000 (even Dennis Pugh, who very rarely says anything positive about anything other than the bloody Wisley or Molinari).

The fact that he is playing this week, shows that he wants to play again. 

*He will also FLY up the world rankings again due to his lack of participation last season.*

Click to expand...

If he does well 

I remember people saying he was swinging it well before his last event as well 

Woods is now part of the pack I believe - you now have to compare him to the likes of Rory and I can't see any part of Woods game that is better than Rory's 

I hope he gets in amongst the players and its a cracking season but now it will be just Woods on the telly and that's the issue I have with him


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he does well 

I remember people saying he was swinging it well before his last event as well 

Woods is now part of the pack I believe - you now have to compare him to the likes of Rory and I can't see any part of Woods game that is better than Rory's 

I hope he gets in amongst the players and its a cracking season but now it will be just Woods on the telly and that's the issue I have with him
		
Click to expand...

So in the past month his swing will have improved and no doubt he would have worked very hard on his short game.

I agree that he is part of the pack, however, Rory isnt going to win every single major. 

Woods knows how to win, and I would argue the people like Adam Scott and Ricky Fowler do not consistently. 

I would be very suprised if he doesnt win at least 2 events this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			So in the past month his swing will have improved and no doubt he would have worked very hard on his short game.

I agree that he is part of the pack, however, Rory isnt going to win every single major. 

Woods knows how to win, and I would argue the people like Adam Scott and Ricky Fowler do not consistently. 

I would be very suprised if he doesnt win at least 2 events this year.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I think a PGA Tour title is Prob going to be won - maybe a WGC at Firestone - events where he is happy and the set up isn't tough 

The issue I have isn't really his fault - the coverage focusing on him regardkess of where he is on the leaderboard 

Another area which is changing is the way the pros seem more approachable and friendlt -Woods is very focus and that gives the impression of rudeness at times , his personality doesn't seem to fit the modern golfers


----------



## Ethan (Jan 28, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I think he'll win a regular tour event, maybe even a WGC event. Ironically, the Match-Play could be his best opportunity. As for the majors, i'm doubtful.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he is too good a player not to win if fit, and I think the new swing changes will come good for him. The fields have moved on since he last won a major though, and players like Rory and the young bucks respect but do not fear him like his peers did 10-15 years ago.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I don't know how people can write someone off who won 5 (i think) times the last season he was fully healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, in them 5 wins was The Players and 2 WGC's. The setup for these tournments are not that far off Major conditions. And besides the Majors, has the strongest fields especially The Players.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh I think a PGA Tour title is Prob going to be won - maybe a WGC at Firestone - events where he is happy and the *set up isn't tough*

Click to expand...

This is why you need to stay out of threads that contain Tiger. :rofl:

Firestone is one of the hardest courses on the PGA calender.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2015)

There's no doubt that having Tiger firing on all cylinders is a joy to behold......but.....

I just feel there's too many other players out there who are capable of beating him.

His chances are slimmer than a few years ago.
I think new going to struggle and it also wouldn't surprise me if the body gives up again at some stage...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 28, 2015)

Assuming he is and stays fit;

Tour Title: Yes
Major: He has as good a chance as any


----------



## Svenska (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			The thought of TW and Lefty taking on Rory and Jordan down the stretch at the US Open.  Viewing figures would be astronomical!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely Steve, this is what golf is crying out for this year. I thought last years Masters was one of the dullest in years, it was frustrating to see. The old guard vs the new guard is always fascinating and we need it this year, so let's have it. Mickleson is going to have a good year I can feel it, let's hope Tiger will as well.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he does well 

I remember people saying he was swinging it well before his last event as well 

Woods is now part of the pack I believe - you now have to compare him to the likes of Rory and I can't see any part of Woods game that is better than Rory's 

I hope he gets in amongst the players and its a cracking season but now *it will be just Woods on the telly and that's the issue I have with him*

Click to expand...

I'd say the issue you should have is with the TV companies, not him


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd definitely like to see him winning again.

For someone who is such a miserable sod a lot of the time, he seems quite vulnerable and I feel he definitely got a bum deal in the press, despite bringing it all on himself.

In other words, for all that he has in terms of talent and money, I feel a bit sorry for him.


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2015)

His swing looks good, but it is his short game that needs to improve. I am sure he can sort out his chipping, but not so confident about his putting.

I think he will win a PGA event, but not a major this year.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 29, 2015)

Svenska said:



			Absolutely Steve, this is what golf is crying out for this year. I thought last years Masters was one of the dullest in years, it was frustrating to see. The old guard vs the new guard is always fascinating and we need it this year, so let's have it. Mickleson is going to have a good year I can feel it, let's hope Tiger will as well.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Svenska. For my tastes the close of the PGA Championship last year was sporting theatre at it's best.  McIlroy and Fowler (who I'd tipped), in battle with Stenson and Lefty.  It was a cracking watch. With TW back in the mix and a re-modelled Phil, let's hope for more of the same in 2015.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh I think a PGA Tour title is Prob going to be won - maybe a WGC at Firestone - events where he is happy and the set up isn't tough 

The issue I have isn't really his fault - the coverage focusing on him regardkess of where he is on the leaderboard 

Another area which is changing is the way the pros seem more approachable and friendlt -Woods is very focus and that gives the impression of rudeness at times , his personality doesn't seem to fit the modern golfers
		
Click to expand...

Watch his press conference yesterday on PGATour.com, i think you opinion might change a little. He was insightful, funny and IMHO very genuine.

http://www.pgatour.com/video/2015/01/27/tiger-woods--news-conference-before-waste-management.html


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Watch his press conference yesterday on PGATour.com, i think you opinion might change a little. He was insightful, funny and IMHO very genuine.

http://www.pgatour.com/video/2015/01/27/tiger-woods--news-conference-before-waste-management.html

Click to expand...

And it wouldn't be the first time he has appeared jovial before an event 

His will to win and desire is part of his make up and that at times transmits into being very stand offish


----------



## Region3 (Jan 29, 2015)

richart said:



			His swing looks good, but it is his short game that needs to improve. I am sure he can sort out his chipping, but not so confident about his putting.

I think he will win a PGA event, but not a major this year.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the wins/not wins, but I think his chipping will be sorted. I bet he's hit more chips in the last month than I've hit in the last 5 years.


There is a video on the PGA site of parts of his practice round. About a minute in he hits a driver, and boy does he hit it hard! Still looks in control at the same time though.


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2015)

Region3 said:



			but I think his chipping will be sorted. I bet he's hit more chips in the last month than I've hit in the last 5 years.
		
Click to expand...

 That is what I said Gary. His chipping doesn't worry me, but his putting under pressure does.

Good to see him back, and will definitely be watching the US golf tonight.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 29, 2015)

richart said:



			His swing looks good, but it is his short game that needs to improve. *I am sure he can sort out his chipping,* but not so confident about his putting.

I think he will win a PGA event, but not a major this year.
		
Click to expand...

he's stated he was stuck between two different styles that week- sorted now hopefully.

This explains why I fluff some chips as I'm stuck between 47 different techniques.........daily


----------



## PieMan (Jan 29, 2015)

I would expect him to win a PGA event this year, but I think he's done now in Majors. Too many good, young players around with the game to win the biggest titles and who haven't been mentally scarred by Tiger in the past; as such the Tiger fear factor just isn't there with them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 29, 2015)

Must admit I'm looking forward to watching the golf over the next few days. I'm not a Tiger fan but his latest "comeback" is a big part of the interest. If he can really hit some form, and the signs (chipping aside) were good last time out, we could have a very interesting season ahead.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 29, 2015)

richart said:



			That is what I said Gary. His chipping doesn't worry me, but his putting under pressure does
		
Click to expand...

Doh! Didn't read it properly


----------



## Region3 (Jan 29, 2015)

CMAC said:



			he's stated he was stuck between two different styles that week- sorted now hopefully.

This explains why I fluff some chips as I'm stuck between 47 different techniques.........daily
		
Click to expand...

The other thing I've not seen mentioned much is that there were a lot of good players fluffing chips and pitches around those greens at Isleworth.

Granted Tiger had the "lion's share", but it shows you how hard the shots were when others were doing it as well.


----------



## drewster (Jan 29, 2015)

He'll win again this season in my opinion but not so sure about the majors although  he does like St Andrews !! There is no aura surrounding him anymore , nobodys scared, he doesn't bomb it as far as others now either. I'd like him to be competitive again though but he needs to stop "flobbing" everywhere for me to actually respect and like him !!!!


----------



## User62651 (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't think he will win in 2015, will always be a fine iron player but his driving is weak and he's not putting like he did in his prime. 39 now, badly injured body and as many have said does not intimidate opponents or outhit them any longer and too many good hungry young guns out there. I expect more injuries but Tiger being Tiger he'll keep trying. 
Nicklaus only won one major after the age of 40 without much in the way of career injuries.
Time waits for no man.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 29, 2015)

Outside the gates today. :mmm:

Live look outside the gates at the @WMPhoenixOpen  https://twitter.com/NoLayingUp/status/560811504824778752/photo/1


----------



## Tongo (Jan 29, 2015)

triple_bogey said:



			Outside the gates today. :mmm:

Live look outside the gates at the @WMPhoenixOpen  https://twitter.com/NoLayingUp/status/560811504824778752/photo/1





Click to expand...

Wow! That's incredible!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 29, 2015)

Golf is on it's arse, and the people are losing interest apparently. Who knew!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 29, 2015)

triple_bogey said:



			Outside the gates today. :mmm:

Live look outside the gates at the @WMPhoenixOpen  https://twitter.com/NoLayingUp/status/560811504824778752/photo/1





Click to expand...

warm weather and Tiger helps that I'm sure


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 29, 2015)

Attendance figures so far....


----------



## Tongo (Jan 29, 2015)

triple_bogey said:



			Attendance figures so far....





Click to expand...


So the record for Wednesday's gone then! Those figures are astonishing.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 29, 2015)

There's live coverage of the 16th hole on the PGA Tour website.


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 29, 2015)

Tiger will win. There are a lot of tournaments this year at courses where he tends to do well, and most of the majors are on courses he likes too.  

I think he'll win The Open.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 29, 2015)

Hope to god he doesn't which is ironic considering my user name


----------



## masterosouffle (Jan 29, 2015)

He'll need to better than this shot on the 16yh today if he is![video]https://vine.co/v/OTVjJ6xtvL5[/video]


----------



## JCW (Jan 29, 2015)

Tiger is done , he is a lame tiger that is no longer able to hunt , can only now catch the weak and there too few about so No he won`t win anything big


----------



## Leereed (Jan 29, 2015)

Started to watch golf and sky and playing like he has in the first four holes will he make a cut again,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

Woods 4 over after 4 holes with 3 duff chips ? Ouch - that's not pretty.


----------



## bozza (Jan 29, 2015)

I like Tiger and and love watching him play but he won't win a tournament this year and I'd put good money on him not winning anothe major. 

Too mant players out there that are currently playing a lot better golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

On current form after a few holes today and his last outing its hard to see him contending at all. I'm sure he'll work it out and he might get close in a PGA event but so many good players out there now winning isn't a given. I can't see him winning another major


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 29, 2015)

Struggling to hit fairway, short game is all out of sync, and he's not putting well. Not looking great. Hopefully he'll pull it together!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

Going from hitting chips fat to skulling them through the greens - doesn't look pretty at all

Rob Lee calling him " Harry the Hacker"


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going from hitting chips fat to skulling them through the greens - doesn't look pretty at all
		
Click to expand...

Just been called Harry the Hacker by the commentator:rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2015)

he was the same before his last break.  shocking stuff!  sad to see.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

My short game is better than Tiger's. He'll never win again with that


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 29, 2015)

richart said:



			That is what I said Gary. His chipping doesn't worry me, but his putting under pressure does.

Good to see him back, and will definitely be watching the US golf tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Rich


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm actually shocked at how bad Tiger's short game is. I expected him to be rusty but this is truely shocking.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on Rich
		
Click to expand...

Dunno about that, his chipping is very worrying


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Just been called Harry the Hacker by the commentator:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lots of military golf going on at the moment


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 29, 2015)

Just put the golf on and dear oh dear its desperate stuff from tiger. Can't believe his short game, his head must be mince at the moment....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



*My short game is better than Tiger's*. He'll never win again with that
		
Click to expand...

It's bad Homer but there's no need to exaggerate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

What odds on Woods missing the cut?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm actually shocked at how bad Tiger's short game is. I expected him to be rusty but this is truely shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but he can't really have excuse for being rusty with the short game if he's hit a thousand chips recently. And even when he was crocked, chipping and putting would have been the first things he did.
Too much going on between the ears......


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 29, 2015)

Just been watching and I don't get Tiger,  to me he looks like he is trying to leather everything of the tee?

2/8 fairways hit , surely if he takes a bit off then his percentages go up?  Or why doesnt he try to plot his way around with say a 2I?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 29, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Agreed but he can't really have excuse for being rusty with the short game if he's hit a thousand chips recently. And even when he was crocked, chipping and putting would have been the first things he did.
Too much going on between the ears......
		
Click to expand...

That was really my point, badly made. I thought his long game would be rusty and maybe he wouldn't be chipping stone dead but some of those shots I'd be embarressed by. His head is fried by the looks of it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What odds on Woods missing the cut?
		
Click to expand...

No way he's going to make the cut!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not a Tiger fan but let's be realistic here. It's his first tournament in a while. He is bound to be rusty and struggle against a field that has mostly only had a 4 week break for Christmas while he's been out for a year or so.

I don't want him to do well but I'm not stupid enough to believe that he actually won't given time. 

He's a determined so and so and he will practice his short game for hours to get it back. It's the first thing to go and the last thing to come back as we all know


----------



## bozza (Jan 29, 2015)

Maybe he is injured...........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

It's painful watching it - car crash golf 

Harry the Hacker seems appropriate at the moment 

Agree with Sawtooth - looks like he is trying to smash it out of the park

His pre comp interview was all about hitting it longer as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

Everything seems built around more power and it's all forced and out of synch. No excuses for the short game and every pro will have been working hard on their short game so no excuses for the wreck thats in


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I'm not a Tiger fan but let's be realistic here. It's his first tournament in a while. He is bound to be rusty and struggle against a field that has mostly only had a 4 week break for Christmas while he's been out for a year or so.

I don't want him to do well but I'm not stupid enough to believe that he actually won't given time. 

He's a determined so and so and he will practice his short game for hours to get it back. It's the first thing to go and the last thing to come back as we all know
		
Click to expand...

It just begs the question - what has he been doing for the last 6 weeks..?


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 29, 2015)

Imurg said:



			It just begs the question - what has he been doing for the last 6 weeks..?
		
Click to expand...

Must...resist...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice eagle there. Maybe that will help get his game back on track.

Why oh why do we have to see the coverage of Tiger walking down the fairway/rough all the time. It's as if there is no other group playing and they have nothing else to show.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Nice eagle there. Maybe that will help get his game back on track.

Why oh why do we have to see the coverage of Tiger walking down the fairway/rough all the time. It's as if there is no other group playing and they have nothing else to show.
		
Click to expand...

Because in the US Tiger Woods is golf - many watch golf purely because of Woods , they are more Woods fans as opposed to golf fans

Tv companies know this and will show him regardless to ensure they get the viewing figures


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because in the US Tiger Woods is golf - many watch golf purely because of Woods , they are more Woods fans as opposed to golf fans

Tv companies know this and will show him regardless to ensure they get the viewing figures
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand why they show his every shot but do we really need to see all the non action stuff as well, particularly when there is so much else going on. What's happening on 16 this year, we used to see every tee shot there but hardly anything so far. Next time we go there it will probably be to see Tiger.


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2015)

Tiger has the chipping yips. Nothing to do with technique. For those that don,t believe in the yips explain how someone can go from probably the best short game in the world to Harry Hacker.

Nothing to do with lack of practice either. Yes you might lose a bit of touch, but Tiger can hardly get a chip on the green let alone close to the hole. Makes for uncomfortable watching.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

This just doesn't look right


----------



## colint (Jan 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This just doesn't look right 

View attachment 13738

Click to expand...

Mainly because that's not him playing in 2015


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

colint said:



			Mainly because that's not him playing in 2015
		
Click to expand...

Umm why is that not him ? 

Here is another


----------



## colint (Jan 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm why is that not him ? 

Here is another 

View attachment 13739

Click to expand...

Is it supposed to be today ? He's wearing a pink shirt today, unless its him at the Hero World Challenge in which case apologies


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

colint said:



			Is it supposed to be today ? He's wearing a pink shirt today, unless its him at the Hero World Challenge in which case apologies
		
Click to expand...

It's from the Pro Am/ Practise yesterday at Pheonix


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jan 29, 2015)

That is a fierce shirt


----------



## colint (Jan 30, 2015)

I thought he looked a lot better in the back 9, not just the scoring but just seemed more comfortable. Big test tomorrow, needs something sub par to get the confidence going, but decent come back after the first 4 holes


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 30, 2015)

Whilst not being a great Tiger fan of late (because of the negative stuff he does/has done) I was still hoping he would start to play well again, just to ignite the competition and interest in the events once more.

The Tour(s) would definitely benefit if he managed to start looking to win Majors again and at least give Rory and the rest a run for their money. 

It's becoming a bit of the 'rooting for the underdog' thing, which was not something I would have thought I might ever do with regards to Tiger lol!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Tiger has the chipping yips. Nothing to do with technique. For those that don,t believe in the yips explain how someone can go from probably the best short game in the world to Harry Hacker.

Nothing to do with lack of practice either. Yes you might lose a bit of touch, but Tiger can hardly get a chip on the green let alone close to the hole. Makes for uncomfortable watching.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be daft, the man himself told us it's all about his "release patterns", whatever the hell they are  Maybe its the new term for yips?





P.S. Anyone caught using the term "release pattern" in relation to their own swing should be banned from the forum


----------



## Tongo (Jan 30, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Just been watching and I don't get Tiger,  to me he looks like he is trying to leather everything of the tee?

2/8 fairways hit , surely if he takes a bit off then his percentages go up?  Or why doesnt he try to plot his way around with say a 2I?
		
Click to expand...

It seems daft that he persists with the same tactics. They're out there long enough, surely he has time to think about it?! And why not try something different with the chips, try a bump and run.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

Tongo said:



			It seems daft that he persists with the same tactics. They're out there long enough, surely he has time to think about it?! And why not try something different with the chips, try a bump and run.
		
Click to expand...

He tried a bump and run - it bumped


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

Tongo said:



			It seems daft that he persists with the same tactics. They're out there long enough, surely he has time to think about it?! And why not try something different with the chips, try a bump and run.
		
Click to expand...

He tried that on the first and one other hole, only time he got up and down was with putter I think


----------



## Tongo (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This just doesn't look right 

View attachment 13738

Click to expand...


Wow, that's incredible. That tee shot from 2015 looks downright ugly. 

Tis amazing how the 'furniture' around the hole has changed so much in nearly 20 years as well.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He tried a bump and run - it bumped 

Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			He tried that on the first and one other hole, only time he got up and down was with putter I think
		
Click to expand...


Fair do's. No Sky Sports for me, so i wrongly assumed otherwise!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

colint said:



			I thought he looked a lot better in the back 9, not just the scoring but just seemed more comfortable. Big test tomorrow, needs something sub par to get the confidence going, but decent come back after the first 4 holes
		
Click to expand...

He certainly warmed into it, I think his long game is on track when he doesn't try to smash it. Short game is another matter


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 30, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Just been watching and I don't get Tiger,  to me he looks like he is trying to leather everything of the tee?

2/8 fairways hit , surely if he takes a bit off then his percentages go up?  Or why doesnt he try to plot his way around with say a 2I?
		
Click to expand...

That's what Tiger does, has done since he first appeared on tour. His driving stats (not that I've looked) can't be very good... all I remember him doing is missing fairways.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2015)

colint said:



			I thought he looked a lot better in the back 9, not just the scoring but just seemed more comfortable. Big test tomorrow, needs something sub par to get the confidence going, but decent come back after the first 4 holes
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. The eagle seemed to get him going, after that he looked a lot better. There were a few positive signs, but that start was just so bad. Hopefully he'll play better this evening.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 30, 2015)

He definitely improved and put some good swings on the driver later on when he played more like I was expecting him to. At least he gave some signs that he might be able to get it right at some point, but the short game must be a real worry now.


----------



## markgs (Jan 30, 2015)

Lets hope he does it would be good for the game to have him back to his best


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 30, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like he's gone into meltdown again today. Already 3 over through 5 and seems like he's just had to take his second unplayable in consecutive holes.

EDIT: just followed up a double on 14 with a treble on 15. 6 over through 6 - back to the practice ground for Tiger


----------



## colint (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, water, poor bunker shot, fluffed chip. It must be mental as he's put some good swings together at times ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

8 over - 17 shots behind the leader after a round and a half - ouch that's gotta sting


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds like he's having a nightmare, turned in 44, struggling to break 80 at this rate never mind make the cut!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

10 over par - dead last 

So shall we have a sweepstake on what the injury will be ?


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2015)

Big Jack must be having a smile to himself.

Tiger needs to go and have a chipping lesson with Mark Roe, He said today on the European golf coverage he can cure anyone's chipping yips. :mmm:


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			10 over par - dead last 

*So shall we have a sweepstake on what the injury will be ?* 

Click to expand...

Toothache


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			10 over par - dead last 

So shall we have a sweepstake on what the injury will be ? 

Click to expand...

On a slightly more serious note I almost hope there is an injury - at least it would provide a reason for playing this badly.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2015)

He might never win again in a strong field.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

Imurg said:



			On a slightly more serious note I almost hope there is an injury - at least it would provide a reason for playing this badly.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. It's actually quite sad seeing him like this.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel sorry for him right now, even low amateurs prob wouldnt score that badly in these conditions so theres something not right.....yet.

The Tiger haters will be loving it- enjoy it while you can boys!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 30, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			My thoughts exactly. It's actually quite sad seeing him like this.
		
Click to expand...

As said before I am not his greatest fan but the last thing I want to see is one of the greatest golfers of all time hacking it round like a handicap golfer.

If he is unlikely to return to anything like his past form I would prefer him to retire so we can all remember him as a true great.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

12 over now - must be getting close to his worst ever round or fjnish in a comp ? 

Everything about his game just looks awful - he looks like he has no control of his swing


----------



## delc (Jan 30, 2015)

He's finished! Too many injuries and physical/mental scar tissue!  :mmm:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

delc said:



			He's finished! Too many injuries, and physical/mental scar tissue!
		
Click to expand...

I doubt that myself. Still think he'll win this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

Finishes at 13 over - 11 over round - his worst ever round in pro golf 

It's not good to see.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I doubt that myself. Still think he'll win this year
		
Click to expand...

I cant see it he just looks so bad it will take a miracle.
Obviously it does depend on the strength of the field but in a competitive field I don't think he
will ever win again.


----------



## delc (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Finishes at 13 over - 11 over round - his worst ever round in pro golf 

It's not good to see.
		
Click to expand...

I rest my case M'Lud!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

delc said:



			I rest my case M'Lud!
		
Click to expand...

One event doesn't quantify a whole season 

Think he also had a horror round two years ago before he won 5 times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2015)

Whatever is going on in Woods head it ain't pretty. Technique shot, confidence lower than a snake's belly and a short game that makes mine look stellar. Where does he go from here? Another coaching change. Clearly something isn't working


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

delc said:



			I rest my case M'Lud!  

Click to expand...

Really, so first round back after not playing for the best part of a year, having a back operation and changing his swing and you think he's finished?

The only surprise from you is that you haven't supggested he has the chipping yips and told him how to cure them


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2015)

In his interview he talks about his new chipping style as shallower as apposed to being steeper under
Hankey.
He also talked about the problem being the bottoming out of the club being different now to what it was.
Having hit 1000s of chips in practice he would have definitely worked that out.
It must be a deeper problem I hope he sorts it out because golf is better with Tiger in contention.
Fair play to him being honest in the interview it must be heartbreaking


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Really, so first round back after not playing for the best part of a year, having a back operation and changing his swing and you think he's finished?

The only surprise from you is that you haven't supggested he has the chipping yips and told him how to cure them
		
Click to expand...

Didn't he play in that World Challenge at his home club in Dec he hosts and also fail to make the cut ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Finishes at 13 over - 11 over round - his worst ever round in pro golf 

It's not good to see.
		
Click to expand...

Could he blame it on Toothache? Or has Rory got a patent on that one!


----------



## delc (Jan 30, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whatever is going on in Woods head it ain't pretty. Technique shot, confidence lower than a snake's belly and a short game that makes mine look stellar. Where does he go from here? Another coaching change. Clearly something isn't working
		
Click to expand...

I think his only hope is to go back to Butch Harmon as his coach!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

the 



pokerjoke said:



			In his interview he talks about his new chipping style as shallower as apposed to being steeper under
Hankey.
He also talked about the problem being the bottoming out of the club being different now to what it was.
Having hit 1000s of chips in practice he would have definitely worked that out.
It must be a deeper problem I hope he sorts it out because golf is better with Tiger in contention.
Fair play to him being honest in the interview it must be heartbreaking
		
Click to expand...

Talking before the tournament, he said that he had hit thousands of chips and the issue was sorted


----------



## Tongo (Jan 30, 2015)

Just looking at the comparison piccie posts by Liverpoolphil in post 97 shows the difference between now and his early days. The swing now just doesnt look right, his head appears to low, he appears to be stooping somewhat and doesnt appear to have rotated enough through the shot. (Although the two photos arent quite at the same point in the swing) In contrast, his swing in 1997 looks to be absolutely perfect. 

Now i know very little about the mechanics of the swing; the above is purely observation. I could be wrong, but the 2015 doesnt look good.


Goodness only knows about the pitching!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't he play in that World Challenge at his home club in Dec he hosts and also fail to make the cut ?
		
Click to expand...

He did, you're right but that was 2 months ago and probably has little relevence. Once he's played 3 or 4 times we'll know better where he stands but this has to be a huge blow to him, he can't have imagined it could be this bad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Could he blame it on Toothache? Or has Rory got a patent on that one! 

Click to expand...

Not sure Harmon would touch him. Every pro will have been working on short game, short game and short game and so I don't buy into this its the first event of the season. He'd have put the work in and this goes far beyond rustiness. Shame. A Tiger on fire is a great thing to see and had this been McIlroy, Scott or any of the other top guys I'd have been saying exactly the same thing about how shot the technique looks. Not a Woods hater per se. Just think we've seen the best of him now.


----------



## shewy (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't think he'd win our monthly medal the way he's going.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 30, 2015)

He will kick himself if he ever finds out he could have joined the forum and had any number of guys sort him out.

For what it's worth, I thought it was way worse today and that's saying something!


----------



## JCW (Jan 30, 2015)

He is busted in the head , take a lot to fix that , ask Ian Baker Finch , won the open and then just lost his game and never ever found it again , he is finished , Tiger is done till the Seniors Tour


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			In his interview he talks about his new chipping style as shallower as apposed to being steeper under
Hankey.
He also talked about the problem being the bottoming out of the club being different now to what it was.
Having hit 1000s of chips in practice he would have definitely worked that out.
It must be a deeper problem I hope he sorts it out because golf is better with Tiger in contention.
Fair play to him being honest in the interview it must be heartbreaking
		
Click to expand...

 Can't understand why someone with just about the best short game ever, especially under pressure, should change his chipping technique. Long game swing yes, but around the green short swing.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 31, 2015)

He showed a lot of class in his post round interview I thought. More class than those who are revelling in his troubles.

It's not just his words when it's been said he has been hitting it lovely - the commentators have all watched him on the range and were impressed with how he looked.

The trouble there is that to get that out to the course in competition he needs to play in more of them. That would mean a complete rethink on his schedule as he normally plays the fewest tournaments of anyone.

I really hope he comes good again. You'd be an idiot if you didn't want to see one of the best ever golfers battling it out down the back 9 of a major with Rory, Kaymer, Stenson, Scott etc etc


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes..... to reclaim his match fitness and confidence he needs to seriously up the number of events he plays in.

When you hit 40 the short game 'nerve' seems to twitch a lot more, golfers tend to play and practice less at that age.

If you look at the successful over 40's they tend to be golfers who still play a lot of competitions.


----------



## Dave3498 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have just watched Tiger's post-match interview and he seems pretty determined to get back tot the top of his game.  I wouldn't write him off yet.  I believe there are more tour wins in him, but probably not any more majors and I don't think he will achieve his goal of surpassing Jack's tally.  Compared to Tiger, Jack plodded to his 18 majors over many years, whereas Tiger rather exploded into his in his glory days.  Whether there is anything to be read into this, I don't know.


----------



## nickough (Jan 31, 2015)

Tiger has the full blown YIPS!  More practice??  He has been chipping since he was four years old, the first thing he started doing after his back op was chipping!! He is in trouble - big time!  
Any readers of Hank Haney's book will know that he always beleived Tiger had the driving yips - good on the range and always prone to 'random' big pulls on the course under pressure. This latest debarcle (at Phoenix) is the ultimate culmination of these problems. He is fighting demons - and fighting the loss of his crown, which is emotionally crippling him.

It goes deeper than golf!

 This is dire straits for Tiger and the end of his competitive times on tour, he has ALOT to deal with and I don't think he has the self control or emotional maturity to conquor this at the moment.  He is still obsessed with distance and length - again read HH's book to see how Tiger had to be continually reminded of the big picture! Saying 'I've got my speed back!' the other day, shows that he is not working on the right things for longesvity or learning to win a different (elder statesman) way! 

He has a sycophantic young coach who will do as Tiger wants, not what is best for a player of his age and skill.

IMO his yips will not go away until he gains true emotional awareness and changes his objectives, and that will involve lots of trips to the shrink.  He has years of baggage to offload and his golf can no longer mask the troubled life he has led.  

All golfers with longevity in the modern era, have security, stability and nothing to prove in their personal life - partners, kids, grandkids and fullfilment etc - I'm afraid Tiger still doesn't know what his position in life is.  Until he is satisfied with that he cannot move on from his recent downfall.  

I suspect he will leave golf within 3 years and take a long time out doing something completely unrelated to golf to gain some perspective. However, I doubt he will return after he has gained some inner peace!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2015)

Dave3498 said:



			I have just watched Tiger's post-match interview and he seems pretty determined to get back tot the top of his game.  I wouldn't write him off yet.  I believe there are more tour wins in him, but probably not any more majors and I don't think he will achieve his goal of surpassing Jack's tally.  Compared to Tiger, Jack plodded to his 18 majors over many years, whereas Tiger rather exploded into his in his glory days.  Whether there is anything to be read into this, I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a much different Woods interview. I loved the "I'm only here so I don't get fined"line and he seemed remarkably positive and upbeat while being honest that his game has issues to sort. Different to the usual Woods interviews which far more coy and candid. You could see the hurt and embarrassment in his face but he didn't hide. I don't know about fighting demons, being crippled emotionally or not knowing his position in life. He seems to be in a comfy relationship with a talented sportswoman and happy to be at her side to share her glory days and I would argue is perhaps as happy in his private life as he has been for a few years (although what do I or the rest of us really know).

He has technical issues, certainly in the short game area at the moment and the coaching he's getting isn't working or isn't being taken onto a course and that would be the biggest worry. If he can get something he relies and trusts then he'll get back to a decent level of performance and will contend and possibly win on tour again. Whether that involves more coaching changes, a new swing and short game or just more work on whatever he's working on only Woods knows. One thing is certain and that's he'll be hurting after that horror and be doing everything to ensure that never happens again, although Torrey Pines is not an easy next venue to take an out of form game to


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2015)

B



nickough said:



			Tiger has the full blown YIPS!  More practice??  He has been chipping since he was four years old, the first thing he started doing after his back op was chipping!! He is in trouble - big time!  
Any readers of Hank Haney's book will know that he always beleived Tiger had the driving yips - good on the range and always prone to 'random' big pulls on the course under pressure. This latest debarcle (at Phoenix) is the ultimate culmination of these problems. He is fighting demons - and fighting the loss of his crown, which is emotionally crippling him.

It goes deeper than golf!

 This is dire straits for Tiger and the end of his competitive times on tour, he has ALOT to deal with and I don't think he has the self control or emotional maturity to conquor this at the moment.  He is still obsessed with distance and length - again read HH's book to see how Tiger had to be continually reminded of the big picture! Saying 'I've got my speed back!' the other day, shows that he is not working on the right things for longesvity or learning to win a different (elder statesman) way! 

He has a sycophantic young coach who will do as Tiger wants, not what is best for a player of his age and skill.

IMO his yips will not go away until he gains true emotional awareness and changes his objectives, and that will involve lots of trips to the shrink.  He has years of baggage to offload and his golf can no longer mask the troubled life he has led.  

All golfers with longevity in the modern era, have security, stability and nothing to prove in their personal life - partners, kids, grandkids and fullfilment etc - I'm afraid Tiger still doesn't know what his position in life is.  Until he is satisfied with that he cannot move on from his recent downfall.  

I suspect he will leave golf within 3 years and take a long time out doing something completely unrelated to golf to gain some perspective. However, I doubt he will return after he has gained some inner peace!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, do you wear purple, and sit under a giant crystal when you get home?

Some of tigers best golf was played when he was cheating on his wife, and living the lie. It suited him.

Inner peace? I think not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like he is going to miss out on the WGC at Doral


----------



## Val (Jan 31, 2015)

richart said:



			Can't understand why someone with just about the best short game ever, especially under pressure, should change his chipping technique. Long game swing yes, but around the green short swing.

Click to expand...

For my money Rich he had the best short game in the world, head and shoulders above the likes of Mickelson and Els. He wasn't as flashy are played the hollywood flops like Phil but in or around the greens you fancied he'd get up and down or even hole it with his chip.

His game is gone, I'm not a lover or hater i just call it with Tiger as i see it. He may win again on tour at some point but i cannot see him win another major, time is not on his side at all and lots of young guys are there getting it done, Rory, Kaymer with 6 between them, Patrick Reed starting to hit the gas, Billy Horschell hoping to kick on from his Fed Ex win, Jordan Speith who I feel like Rory once he gets a couple of wins under his belt will kick on. Fowler unfortunately I feel will be the American Sergio Garcia, lots of talent but won't win much.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2015)

Val said:



			Fowler unfortunately I feel will be the American Sergio Garcia, lots of talent but won't win much.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen his girlfriend? He's won enough.....


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 31, 2015)

What will his world ranking be by the end of the year? He has already dropped 15 places this year to 47 prior to this debacle


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2015)

He will be out of the top 50 on Monday
The number of events(or lack of) he plays counts in his favour - to an extent.....
Everyone else has their points total divided by 45+ events, many are up to 50+.
Tiger's is 40.
But he only has 98 points.
By the Summer a significant chunk of those points will have dropped off his total.
26 of those 98 will be gone by the US Open and another 26 by the USPGA.
An unlikely scenario but if you assume for a moment that he doesn't get any or many points before the USPGA, his points average could be as low as 1.7 - currently good enough for a mid-80's position.
If he gets no points all year then by the end of 2015 he will have less than 10 ranking points and be as low as 650th
That's pretty much the worst case - I doubt it will be that bad.
Because he barely played last year - and then not very well - he needs to get some points this season or he will be in free fall as all his 2013 points will be gone this time next year.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd like to think he'll play well and win again but from what I saw on Thursday and Friday he's miles away from even making a cut. There were so many different swings going on it was difficult to tell which one was his current swing of choice. That, allied to it appearing to be disjointed and out of sync, suggests he's a spent force.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

Faldo and Co were saying that his World Ranking drops to 56 from tomorrow - he has to get into the top 5 in the next even to be able to qualify for the WGC i think they said


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 1, 2015)

Tiger not only has the pressure to get his game back on track in its own right but also commercially with his input on the new Nike Vapor clubs as well as his TW15 shoes. I saw some footage of him in practice a few days ago and his swing looked pretty good to me but on the course all the smoothness seemed to go. Will he win this year? I've no idea, but for better or worse he still generates the most attention. Just look at the length of this thread compared to the Dubai Classic one where the World No.1 has outshone everyone again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2015)

Seems strange to thing of a WGC event without a fit Woods in. Shows the level of descent in his game. Not sure I agree with Satchfan about needing to improve for commercial reasons and to please his Nike paymasters. They've had more than their return from him and he's still a marketable name... for now. IF he gets his game back and climbs the rankings once more (I can't see him ever being #1) then of course this marketability will continue


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 4, 2015)

Shoot me down in flames!  Tiger hates playing on courses he doesn't really know intimately. His schedule has always been 'tight,' so I wasn't overly surprised to see him struggle in Scottsdale, especially when he played so poorly at Isleworth in December.  However his performance was embarrassing and it's a serious shame to see him in the shape that he currently is.

Now Torrey Pines is a venue where TW has had massive success in the past both in this tournament and the US Open. He's currently 50/1 to win the tournament - potentially a back to lay opportunity if he even manages a half decent start. Skybet are offering the following specials including 11/10 to make the cut or 20/1 to finish last. http://www.skybet.com/golf/farmers-insurance/betType/tiger-woods-specials


----------



## nickough (Feb 5, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			B

Wow, do you wear purple, and sit under a giant crystal when you get home?

Some of tigers best golf was played when he was cheating on his wife, and living the lie. It suited him.

Inner peace? I think not.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  NO way - I'm no hippy.....but I'm very happy! And I know a bit about perspective when life seems to lose it's purpose.  

I know that the combination of a serious slump AND a lack of emotional self actualisation WILL impact on any chance Tiger has to bounce back from this and win again.  

Tiger wasn't actually playing his 'best' golf when he was cheating etc - in 1999/2000/2001 he was playing his best - young, focused, fit and no emotional ties.  2005-2008, he was just riding his god given talent and he had a reserve of skill and talent that would need alot of problems to break down, but, burning the candle at both ends by partying and not practising, it was all waiting to unravel. 

As long as the Tiger Management Team played the 'smoke and mirrors' game and kept up the perfect 'Gillette, best a man can get' persona, Tiger could live in his world of golf is everything and 'I am golf'.  He was Tyson'esque invincible, but just like Tyson his training slipped and the corners were cut. 

Coupled with a ragdoll body, the end was always going to be a shock to the public, but realistically it was inevitable! I mean this is golf we're talking about, the ability to self implode in this game is as legendary as Tiger.  

Can anyone name one golf player who has continued to perform at top level into his forties (and beyond) who has changed his swing (significantly) 4 or 5 times?? Or had the 'crazy', some might say 'dysfunctional' life that Tiger has endured??  Child prodigy, reveered icon, Navy Seal part timer, super-human (some said) after US Open 2008, cheating husband, sex addict, non-human, non-emotive, broken back, broken golf, broken down........ broken human??   (Maybe he does need some purple in his life??     It all stacks up against him.

Ernie, Monty, Fred, Jim Furyk, Miguel all work with what they have and make it work.  They don't keep searching for the Holy Grail swing. 

Now Tiger has no swing, no putting confidence and a short game that is possibly the most 'spectaculary broken' in the history of big time golf! However, that does remain to be confirmed. When any other player drops off the radar the TVcrews stop filming them and we don't see the darkest depths of chunking and blading that they endure. EVERY shot Tiger plays in a pro tournamant will be filmed, so we'll all get to see it. I don't think it will be pretty.........

I think Tiger needs some soul, before he'll have any chance of wearing red in the heat of a Sunday showdown this year.

Must dash, I'm off to shops to stock up on josticks and essential oils!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 5, 2015)

Tiger practising hard at Torrey Pines:

https://t.co/nzndSe5Cp3

#Shank.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 5, 2015)

nickough said:



			Lol!  NO way - I'm no hippy.....but I'm very happy! And I know a bit about perspective when life seems to lose it's purpose.  

I know that the combination of a serious slump AND a lack of emotional self actualisation WILL impact on any chance Tiger has to bounce back from this and win again.  

Tiger wasn't actually playing his 'best' golf when he was cheating etc - in 1999/2000/2001 he was playing his best - young, focused, fit and no emotional ties.  2005-2008, he was just riding his god given talent and he had a reserve of skill and talent that would need alot of problems to break down, but, burning the candle at both ends by partying and not practising, it was all waiting to unravel. 

As long as the Tiger Management Team played the 'smoke and mirrors' game and kept up the perfect 'Gillette, best a man can get' persona, Tiger could live in his world of golf is everything and 'I am golf'.  He was Tyson'esque invincible, but just like Tyson his training slipped and the corners were cut. 

Coupled with a ragdoll body, the end was always going to be a shock to the public, but realistically it was inevitable! I mean this is golf we're talking about, the ability to self implode in this game is as legendary as Tiger.  

Can anyone name one golf player who has continued to perform at top level into his forties (and beyond) who has changed his swing (significantly) 4 or 5 times?? Or had the 'crazy', some might say 'dysfunctional' life that Tiger has endured??  Child prodigy, reveered icon, Navy Seal part timer, super-human (some said) after US Open 2008, cheating husband, sex addict, non-human, non-emotive, broken back, broken golf, broken down........ broken human??   (Maybe he does need some purple in his life??     It all stacks up against him.

Ernie, Monty, Fred, Jim Furyk, Miguel all work with what they have and make it work.  They don't keep searching for the Holy Grail swing. 

Now Tiger has no swing, no putting confidence and a short game that is possibly the most 'spectaculary broken' in the history of big time golf! However, that does remain to be confirmed. When any other player drops off the radar the TVcrews stop filming them and we don't see the darkest depths of chunking and blading that they endure. EVERY shot Tiger plays in a pro tournamant will be filmed, so we'll all get to see it. I don't think it will be pretty.........

I think Tiger needs some soul, before he'll have any chance of wearing red in the heat of a Sunday showdown this year.

Must dash, I'm off to shops to stock up on josticks and essential oils!  

Click to expand...

Great post!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems the chipping woes are still there. Opening bogey and a duffed chip.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2015)

Holed his chip but his back is injured,one to watch


----------



## Tongo (Feb 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems the chipping woes are still there. Opening bogey and a duffed chip.
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Holed his chip but his back is injured,one to watch
		
Click to expand...

Back in the day i was delighted when someone else won majors / tournaments instead of Tiger. But this just sounds pitiful and i'm sorry to see him so out of sorts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Holed his chip but his back is injured,one to watch
		
Click to expand...

Back looks shot again. As Faldo said in commentary, he can't get through the shot and it's not technical but purely physical. It's a worry if it's gone again when he's been so bullish about his fitness


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2015)

No in Majors , others maybe


----------



## Tongo (Feb 6, 2015)

JCW said:



			He is busted in the head , take a lot to fix that , ask Ian Baker Finch , won the open and then just lost his game and never ever found it again , he is finished , Tiger is done till the Seniors Tour
		
Click to expand...




JCW said:



			No in Majors , others maybe
		
Click to expand...



You've changed your tune since last week!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Back looks shot again. As Faldo said in commentary, he can't get through the shot and it's not technical but purely physical. It's a worry if it's gone again when he's been so bullish about his fitness
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't "activate his glutes" whatever that means, but apparently when his glutes aren't "activated" the pain/pressure spreads to his lower back. Real shame for him, as before he'd done well to get back to even par 2 holes previous to his withdrawl. His game clearly isn't where it needs to be though, he just doesn't seem to know where the ball is going!


----------

